# Pellegri torna nel 2022. Giroud col Napoli?



## admin (5 Dicembre 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, continua l'incubo di Pietro Pellegri, ieri sostituito dopo appena 16 minuti. *Adduttore KO*. Tornerà a gennaio. Migliora Giroud, che potrebbe tornare tra Napoli ed Empoli.


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, continua l'incubo di Pietro Pellegri, ieri sostituito dopo appena 16 minuti. *Adduttore KO*. Tornerà a gennaio. Migliora Giroud, che potrebbe tornare tra Napoli ed Empoli.


.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, continua l'incubo di Pietro Pellegri, ieri sostituito dopo appena 16 minuti. *Adduttore KO*. Tornerà a gennaio. Migliora Giroud, che potrebbe tornare tra Napoli ed Empoli.


Il dramma è come si è fatto male e quando : dopo una manciata di minuti e nel saltare un avversario.
Bah.
Dopo lo stiramento da colpo di tacco ecco lo stiramento da salto.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, continua l'incubo di Pietro Pellegri, ieri sostituito dopo appena 16 minuti. *Adduttore KO*. Tornerà a gennaio. Migliora Giroud, che potrebbe tornare tra Napoli ed Empoli.


Pellegri è da rescindere. Chissà se si infortuna anche quando entra nell’home banking. Soldi buttati.. scommessa persissima. Raccolga i soldi guadagnati e si metta a fare un lavoro vero.. il calciatore non puó farlo


----------



## Simo98 (5 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Dicembre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il dramma è come si è fatto male e quando : dopo una manciata di minuti e nel saltare un avversario.
> Bah.
> Dopo lo stiramento da colpo di tacco ecco lo stiramento da salto.


Purtroppo è un vero rottame, la genetica non lo sostiene e forse è pure poco professionale nell'allenarsi.. Da lasciare subito, abbiamo già dato con Pato


----------



## Swaitak (5 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, continua l'incubo di Pietro Pellegri, ieri sostituito dopo appena 16 minuti. *Adduttore KO*. Tornerà a gennaio. Migliora Giroud, che potrebbe tornare tra Napoli ed Empoli.


Mandzukic levati


----------



## kipstar (5 Dicembre 2021)

E' un vero peccato.
giocatore di grande talento ...falcidiato dagli infortuni. MI ricorda un po' il nostro patinho.....


----------



## Ruuddil23 (5 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, continua l'incubo di Pietro Pellegri, ieri sostituito dopo appena 16 minuti. *Adduttore KO*. Tornerà a gennaio. Migliora Giroud, che potrebbe tornare tra Napoli ed Empoli.


Il caso Pellegri è molto peggiore di quello di Pato (oltre al fatto che come talento il brasiliano era spanne sopra ed aveva dimostrato sul campo dieci volte più di Pellegri). Per me è assimilabile al caso Graffiedi, non so se qualcuno lo ricorda...speriamo per il ragazzo che riesca a fare una carriera migliore di quella onesta ma mediocre che fece lo sfortunato Graffiedi.


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Il caso Pellegri è molto peggiore di quello di Pato (oltre al fatto che come talento il brasiliano era spanne sopra ed aveva dimostrato sul campo dieci volte più di Pellegri). Per me è assimilabile al caso Graffiedi, non so se qualcuno lo ricorda...speriamo per il ragazzo che riesca a fare una carriera migliore di quella onesta ma mediocre che fece lo sfortunato Graffiedi.


 Già


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, continua l'incubo di Pietro Pellegri, ieri sostituito dopo appena 16 minuti. *Adduttore KO*. Tornerà a gennaio. Migliora Giroud, che potrebbe tornare tra Napoli ed Empoli.


quindi giroud torna prima di rebic? mi pare impossibile visto che hanno lo stesso infortunio e rebic è fuori dal 19 novembre e giroud dal 24


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Pellegri è da rescindere. Chissà se si infortuna anche quando entra nell’home banking. Soldi buttati.. scommessa persissima. Raccolga i soldi guadagnati e si metta a fare un lavoro vero.. il calciatore non puó farlo


il punto è che qui si dice sempre "win win" per ste porcherie.
la gente non si accorge che uno che fa schifo anche se costa poco occupa un posto ed *i risultati sportivi ne risentono.*


----------



## Gunnar67 (5 Dicembre 2021)

Si ma... Questa cosa si sapeva da prima. Non e' una sorpresa. Assurdo andare a prenderlo. AS-SUR-DO.


----------



## Gunnar67 (5 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> quindi giroud torna prima di rebic? mi pare impossibile visto che hanno lo stesso infortunio e rebic è fuori dal 19 novembre e giroud dal 24


Evidentemente non ci hanno detto la veritá su Rebic, chiaro no?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Dicembre 2021)

Calciatore, al momento, del tutto inutile,


----------



## admin (5 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, continua l'incubo di Pietro Pellegri, ieri sostituito dopo appena 16 minuti. *Adduttore KO*. Tornerà a gennaio. Migliora Giroud, che potrebbe tornare tra Napoli ed Empoli.


.


----------



## Butcher (5 Dicembre 2021)

Purtroppo non è affidabile. Mi dispiace anche per lui.


----------



## Jino (5 Dicembre 2021)

Non è ne il primo nell'ultimo ad avere una carriera distrutta dagli infortuni....inutile cercare un colpevole, a volte è solo il destino...e mi dispiace anche vedere che qualcuno se la prenda un pò con il ragazzo, io credo sia già sufficentemente amareggiato di suo...


----------



## Kayl (5 Dicembre 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> quindi giroud torna prima di rebic? mi pare impossibile visto che hanno lo stesso infortunio e rebic è fuori dal 19 novembre e giroud dal 24


la capacità di recupero non è affatto uguale per i calciatori. Maignan ad esempio è rientrato con quasi due mesi di anticipo rispetto alla norma.


----------



## folletto (6 Dicembre 2021)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Calciatore, al momento, del tutto inutile,



Puoi anche togliere "al momento". Mossa di mercato senza molto senso, boh, forse speravano che un giocatore finito precocemente sarebbe stato miracolato non si sa da chi o da cosa? Dovevavo prendere un "tappabuchi" integro o tenere Colombo e non fare una scommessa praticamente senza speranze di successo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, continua l'incubo di Pietro Pellegri, ieri sostituito dopo appena 16 minuti. *Adduttore KO*. Tornerà a gennaio. Migliora Giroud, che potrebbe tornare tra Napoli ed Empoli.


Si sapeva che aveva di questi problemi, lo hanno preso perché evidentemente il "budget" di Idiott non consentiva di prendere altro. Con la qualificazione alla Champions in attacco giriamo con due nonni e un rottame. Non si vergognano ad allestire una roba del genere..


----------



## Milo (6 Dicembre 2021)

Ma rebic??


----------

